# Laser Vortex Concern



## Monster Martin (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello All,

I made a laser vortex today out of a class 3 green laser. Looks amazing. Took all but 20 minutes to put it together. My question is how many of you use this or have used it in your haunts? Also, do you use it for just a visual effect or do you have the people walk through it? I am very concerned about the eye safety. What are your thoughts? Thanks for your help. I would love to be able to add this unique but wonderful prop this year. Check us out on Facebook under Monster Martin. We had over 1,500 people come through last year in just 3 nights. I can't wait until this year!!!!


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Got any pics? I would like to make one also. What info did you use to make yours?


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Eye safety is the reason why I never implemented my laser vortex. Although I don't think it would be an issue, it only takes on litigious parent to wreck your life.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I'm surprised that someone hasn't come out with a high intensity focused LED version - it would be a lot safer!


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

As long as its constantly moving, put it over them pointing down or behind them. It takes more than a casual glance to cause any damage.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Actually, most 'lasers' aren't true lasers, but simply focused LEDs. If you look at the module itself, there is a lens and adjusting ring arrangement on the front. Adjusting the ring will change the focus of the LED. You could de-focus it slightly for a vortex.

But then you just get into a downward spiral [pun intended]...if you use a 20mw laser and de-focus the beam to cover 4x the area and be more 'eye safe', why not just use a 5mw laser? I don't have all the math equations in front of me, but it would seem 5mw over a certain area would be as bright / do the same damage whether it came from a 5mw laser focused to a spot, or a 1000 watt laser spread out over a couple square feet. The thicker beam might 'appear' to be slightly more visible from off angles, though.

As far as shining in eyes, a lot of that can be avoided with a good location. ie - if people are walking down a path, the edges of the beam can be off the path and the top can be above peoples heads. Then the only place they walk through the beam would be at the bottom - and you could possibly put a 'scare' there to keep people moving along and not gazing into the beam.


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

I use a 5mw green laser in mine, it's adjusted to be a 30' circle at the viewing point (sidewalk) and I fire a fog machine along the path of the beam. Looks amazing and no complaints. 

I used:
5mw Green laser module
PC fan (12v) with a makeup mirror velcro'd to it
a PC chip cooling heat sink to mount the laser
a PC Power supply to provide 3.3V (laser) and 12V (Fan)
Mounted in a wooden box

I tried to use a purple laser last year but it wasn't bright enough to see at 30'
Let me see if I can post a picture...

RandalB


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

RandalB said:


> I use a 5mw green laser in mine, it's adjusted to be a 30' circle at the viewing point (sidewalk) and I fire a fog machine along the path of the beam. Looks amazing and no complaints.
> 
> I used:
> 5mw Green laser module
> ...


Here we go:


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

I put mine in a small room that you walked past. With all the fog I had in it, you couldn't get a clear look at the laser. Most people didn't stop to look very long too. Not like me, who would stare at it forever.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Has anyone even ran their's yet? I have a 50' driveway ToTs have to walk up before taking a right on to the front walk way leading to the door. I typically turn my driveway into the temple like setup. This year I'm considering putting the vortex pointing down the driveway from the garage doors towards the street so the ToTs have to walk in and through the vortex to get to the walkway leading to the house. I've read mixed safety information and none of it really from any "experts". But the consensus I'm seeing is that it's fairly safe because the laser is in constant motion due to the rotating mirror, low wattage (using the 5mw one from the GoE tutorial), and general diffusing from the fog. But the last thing I want is some crazy parent suing me for damaging their kid's eyes.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

I enclosed my vortex under my deck, check out a pic here:
http://www.mrgrimms.com/2011/10/final-laser-vortex-test.html

This way, it kept people away and took the laser parameter feedback off the mirror out of play.

I used a 10mW 532nm Mid-open Green Laser Pointer Pen...


----------

